# 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig



## Wendigo (9. September 2010)

*1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*

Seit ca einem Monat nutze ich das 6 mbit Angebot von 1&1.
In regelmäßigen Zeitabständen geht die DSL Geschwindigkeit nahezu Richtung 0.
Erst ein Ausstecken der Fritzbox behebt dieses Problem kurzzeitig.
Ein paar Stunden später ist das Absenken der DSL Geschwindigkeit spürbar zu vernhemen.

1&1 ist informiert und arbeitet daran. Bisher leider ohne Ergebnis.

Meine Frage lautet: Ist hier jemandem dieses Problem in Zusammenhang mit 1&1 bekannt?
Mögliche Ursachen?


----------



## onliner (9. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Seit ca einem Monat nutze ich das 6 mbit Angebot von 1&1.
> In regelmäßigen Zeitabständen geht die DSL Geschwindigkeit nahezu Richtung 0.
> Erst ein Ausstecken der Fritzbox behebt dieses Problem kurzzeitig.
> Ein paar Stunden später ist das Absenken der DSL Geschwindigkeit spürbar zu vernhemen.
> ...


*hüstl* ..hchmmhchmm....
[unmut]
War lange Zeit Kunde mit 1und1 , ca 8Jahr. Nun seit dem sich die Provider, allesamt, auf den Highspeed VDSL umstellen wollen und so "günstig" wie möglich einem Honig ums Maul schmieren wollen, gibts nur ärger.
[/unmutende]

So zum Thema:
Mit denen wirst dich öfters beklagen. Ich habe ein halbes Jahr mit denen hinundher gemailt und Telefoniert. Musste oft ein Telekom-Techniker die Leitung messen lassen, da die Leitung manchmal ganz weg war. Router hat nach zig versuchen und Updates nie eine gute und dauerhafte Leitung gehabt. AVM konnte nichts dafür, der Router funktioniert normal!

Da ich in einem Gebiet wohne wo nur 3Mbit (6MbitTheorie) verfügbar ist. wurde mir sogar die Leitung in meinem 1und1Profil etwas frisiert. *würg* .
Das Chaos wurde schlimmer.

Ich konnte Zeitgemäß mein Vetrag dann Kündigen und wechselte wieder zum Rosa Riesen  . Was soll ich sagen, meine 3Mbit-Leitung *seufz* hatte nie mehr aussetzer und konnte endlich das I-Net vollauskosten.

*Guter Rat*:
*Protokolliere alles was Dir der AVM-Log rausgibt und gut Aufheben !!*
Wenn die Leistung deines Vetrags nicht dem entspricht wie du es haben solltest musst dich durch diverse Foren durchkämpfen, zwecks Info!

Und  ja, lass den BackBone zurückverfolgen ob evtl. ein Kabel nicht richtig gekoppelt ist zwischen Schaltanlage = > Zu deiner Tür! 
Hatte ich auch, da war bei mir durch ein Techniker das Draht beim verkabeln leicht angerizt und musste erneuert werde, ( durch T-Kom-Techniker, dauerte eine weile). Ich hatte dann knapp 2monate gute Leitung. 

Naja , ist halt meine Erfahrung. Andere haben keine Probs. Der Service von den Providern ist im allgemeinen nicht berauschend.

Gruß und Viel Glück

Edit: 
1. Wenn du bei der Hotline dich meldest, kostet die erste Minute nichts, danach schon !
2. Wenn du bei der Technik durchgekommen bist, solltest daheim sein, zwecks diverser Tests. Die schaten sich evtl. auf den Router und *Protokollieren den LOG des Routers *.
3. Ist Router Ok. dann wird ein Techniker angefordert, entweder Telekom oder Hauseigener Techniker!


----------



## Hyper1on (9. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*

Definiere doch bitte mal "ausstecken". Meinst du ein trennen der DSL-Leitung oder ein spannungslos machen der Fritzbox?

Dann noch ein paar Fragen:

- Passiert das ganze nur wenn die Leitung beansprucht wird ( Downloads, Onlinespiele )? Oder auch wenn nichts weiter an Last auf der Leitung ist?
- Ist die Fritzbox im Originalzustand oder auf irgendeine Weise modifiziert ( Freetz, modifizierte Firmware )?
- Wieviele Systeme hängen an der Box?
- Was zeigen dir die DSL-Informationen der Box an wenn die Leitungsgeschwindigkeit gegen 0 geht ( Dämpfung, CRC-Fehler usw. )?


----------



## Wendigo (9. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*



Hyper1on schrieb:


> Definiere doch bitte mal "ausstecken". Meinst du ein trennen der DSL-Leitung oder ein spannungslos machen der Fritzbox?
> 
> Dann noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



Die Fritzbox ausstecken...Spannungsfrei machen

Es ist auch beim ganz gewöhnlichen surfen der Fall.
- Fritzbox ist so, wie ich sie erhalten habe. Genauer Angaben kann ich nicht machen. 
-Ein Desktop PC per lan Kabel und ein Laptop per WLan
-Die Dame von 1&1 meinte, dass die Werte nicht ok wären. Welche Werte benötigst du genau?


@Onliner

Ich werde die Telefonrechnung genau prüfen. Hier ist eine Nummer angegeben, die als"kostenfrei"angegeben wird. Weitere Angaben sind dazu nicht aufgelistet.


----------



## Hyper1on (9. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*

Werte wie Leitungsdämpfung, Rauschabstand, Fehler jedglicher Art wären interessant.

Gerade CRC-Fehler, d.h. fehlerhafte Pakete oder welche die nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge ankommen können die gefühlte Geschwindigkeit ziemlich beeinflussen. In der FritzBox gibts unter Internet ne ziemlich gute Anzeige für aufgetretene Fehler und durchgeführte Resyncs, welche ein definitives Anzeichen für ein Leitungsproblem sind.

Oben rechts beim aufrufen der FB Oberfläche müsste auch die Version der verwendeten Firmware stehen, dazu noch die Bezeichnung der Box ( 7170 oder 7390 usw. ) und man könnte schaun ob solche Fehler häufiger auftreten.


----------



## funkyaiman (9. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*

kenn ich, selbes problem mit t-mobile...


----------



## Hyper1on (20. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*

Hats sich hier jetzt das Problem gelöst?


----------



## Wendigo (20. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*

1&1 hat meine 6mbit auf 2 runtergeregelt, weil nicht mehr geht. Ich habe einen Bekannten aus meiner Ortschaft gefragt, der hatte das gleiche Problem. Ist nun bei KabelBW und das Prob ist gelöst.

Was ich dreist finde, da heisste es, dass se sich per sms bei mir melden und es kommt gar nichts. Denen muss man immer hinterhertelefonieren.


----------



## Hyper1on (24. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*

Das Problem bei 1und1 ist einfach, dass man zu schnell an zuviele Kunden gekommen ist. Da ists einfach schierig noch vernünftigen Support zu liefern.

Bei mir hat es bisher zumeist gut geklappt. Meine Leitung wurde aber auch von 16 Mbit auf 12 runtergeregelt, weil es sont dauernd zu Verbindungsabbrüchen kam.


----------



## Wendigo (24. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*

Hast du einen Preisnachlass dafür erhalten?

Ich finde es einfach nur ärgerlich, dass man 5 mal Mails bekommt, in denen steht, dass das Problem behoben wurde und dann ist wieder das gleiche Problem da.


----------



## robbe (24. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*

Hast du nicht auch die Möglichkeit zu KabelBW zu wechseln?


----------



## PAN1X (24. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*

Einen Preisnachlass wird man nicht bekommen, da in den Verträgen meistens steht "bis zu XXXX Kbits". Das ist oft wörtlich zu nehmen.


----------



## Hyper1on (29. September 2010)

*AW: 1&1 DSL Geschwindigkeit verringert sich regelmäßig*

Da kann ich PANIX nur Recht geben.
Dadurch das die Angabe bis zu ... lautet hat man keine rechtliche Grundlage um einen Preisnachlass zu verhandeln.

Die einzige Möglichkeit die einem bleibt ist der Umstieg auf die nächst kleiner Leitung, was aber nur Sinn macht wenn man die 16.000er beantragt hat, denn nach der 6.000er gibt es keine kleinere mehr.

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dort ständig Druck zu machen, bis eine für dich akzeptable Lösung gefunden ist. Ich weism keiner schlägt sich gerne mit dem Support rum, aber bevor die Leitung nicht stabil läuft würde ich keine Ruhe geben, schließlich bezahlst du monatlich dafür.

Sollte 1und1 nach absehbarer Zeit keine Lösung finden und die Leitung stabil bekommen kannst du nur noch versuchen vom Sonderkündigungsrecht gebrauch zu machen, da man die bezahlte Leistung ja nicht erbringen kann.


----------

